

Is your cell phone cooking your brain? - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2011/06/is_your_cell_phone_cooking_you.php

======
tokenadult
Related article with more epidemiological detail:

[http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2011/06/the_bride_of_the_s...](http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2011/06/the_bride_of_the_son_of_the_revenge_of_c.php)

